# Which Operating System do you use an why



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
All three have their strengths and weaknesses.  

Windows has the lion's share of users and the vast majority of games are written for Windows but due to Windows massive market share they are the primary target for hackers and malware.  A negative and positive is now Microsoft has tightened control of some aspect of their OS, positive in that it keeps the OS up to day with security patches , negative in that often the mandatory Microsoft updates "break" something........

Linux Mint It probably the most Windows like in appearance (in my humble opinion) and is a solid OS that typically requires very little to no tweaking to get things to work and has a massive support community to help out.  That's also a bit of a drawback because of the number of people offering different solutions to the same problem and can be confusing to a new Linux user.  The other drawback is a steep learning curve with some aspects of Linux like installing programs (packages) that are not in the Software Manager.  It's a different file system, there is no .exe to set up new applications. 
Adding 'Wine' will help run many Windows applications if one chooses to do so and even though it's getting better every year it's still somewhat limited.
Linux is also generally more safe primarily due to it's low market share concerning PCs and (for now) the availability of computer games able to run on Linux is still pretty small. 
All super computers in the world now run off of Linux.  

iOS is the operating system for Apple phones, intuitive and fairly secure.  The one real drawback for some is Apple's super tight control over their OS and that's true with OS X which runs their computers.  Cost is also a factor specifically in the computer market, they're just expensive.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> All three have their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Windows has the lion's share of users and the vast majority of games are written for Windows but due to Windows massive market share they are the primary target for hackers and malware.  A negative and positive is now Microsoft has tightened control of some aspect of their OS, positive in that it keeps the OS up to day with security patches , negative in that often the mandatory Microsoft updates "break" something........
> ...


I use Windows 10 for everything on this computer.  I've had very few problems with it.  I have no desire to change.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> ...


And that's the thing, "no desire to change" that and familiarity sometimes combined with disinformation is key.  For disinformation I'm referring to, "Linux is for geeks" or "Microsoft wants your soul" or "Apple computers never break".........     
People use what they like or simply what they are familiar with and usually will not change unless specific personal circumstances force them to.  That's why I never advocate one operating system over the other, oh I may rant and rave on occasion and joke around in good natured fun but as with politics, etc I do love messing with acolytes.......


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm just fine with Windows 10.  If I ever start experiencing frequent problems, I would, of course, consider changing.  But things are fine right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I also own three laptops and three desktops..........  There's the wife's 17" laptop, my 17" laptop which I haven't powered up in months, my Lenovo Yoga 2 which I use in the kitchen and my workshop, my gamer and my daily.  The last desktop, the older one will probably end up as my home media server.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 23, 2020)

Apple has never given me reason to switch to anything else ... typically it's improvements to the internet that make an old iMac obsolete ... otherwise they just keep running and running and running ...

Lack of gaming opportunities is a drawback ... but I have an actual game console for that ... "Adding 'Wine' will help run many Windows applications if one chooses to do so" ... Wine appears to be no longer under development, I only used it for WoWS and that's failing now with their 0.9.x update ... I can install Windoze and boot from that to run applications native ... just have no need to ...

Apple is _*not*_ immune to malware ... far from it ... I wouldn't enter in anything here that I wouldn't enter into a WinTel box ... safety first ... but as far as I know, I've never been infected by any in 30 years, lucky I guess ...

Same with Firefox, f.k.a. Netscape, it's what I started with, have no reason to change ...

One advantage Apple has over Windoze is that Apache and PHP are preloaded, MySQL is a simple download ... that's some powerful shit straight out of the shipping box ...


----------



## JGalt (Feb 23, 2020)

Windows XP SP3 on this computer in the garage, because I'm too lazy to put more memory in it, and too cheap to upgrade the OS.

Windows Vista SP2 on the computer in the house that I mostly use for email. And once again, too cheap to upgrade.

My wife's computer is running Windows 7.

It's not like I don't have the wherewithal to upgrade everything, it's just that I'm lazy and cheap. I worked for Devry university back in the 80's and 90's when computers were first becoming prevalent. I was the only in-house electronic technician and was responsible for component-level repair and maintenance of all the academic equipment such as power supplies, function generators, oscilloscopes, computers, and monitors. 

We bought brand new IBM PC's that booted up to DOS on a 5-1/4" floppy disk.  The original price was about $1500 apiece and we had about 100 of them in the labs, offices, and faculty offices.

Then we replaced all of them with the IBM PC-XT Model 286, with 640KB RAM, 1.2MB floppy drive, and 20MB hard drive, for about $3500 apiece.

Then we replaced them with the 386-based computers, 486, Pentium, and so on. I also learned a little SCO Unix and Redhat, and had a Silicon Graphics running machine in my office. It was running some IRIX version, I don't remember which.

But having been out of the industry since 1999, I just run whatever crap computers I find at a garage sale for $5.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

MAC OS X El Capitan for my primary with Windows XP Pro run on Parallels as a virtual machine for those Windows programs worth running.

BTW, Windows runs far betting in the Mac app than it ever did on an actual IBM PC.


----------



## Maxdeath (Feb 23, 2020)

I use windows 10 for the gaming computer. I would much rather have stayed with 7 but it is ending its life soon. 7 was a much better and more stable gaming platform for me since I have so many older games. The biggest complaint I have with Windows OS is that they usually tend to break more then they fix.
I use IOS for my iPad and iPhone. I use the iPad for almost everything online. The iPhone is mostly calls, texts and occasional Internet.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 23, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> All three have their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Windows has the lion's share of users and the vast majority of games are written for Windows but due to Windows massive market share they are the primary target for hackers and malware.  A negative and positive is now Microsoft has tightened control of some aspect of their OS, positive in that it keeps the OS up to day with security patches , negative in that often the mandatory Microsoft updates "break" something........
> ...


I still use XP with SP3


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

Tax Man said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> ...


Whatever floats your boat, like I said you use what you like or simply are familiar with.  Personally after using Win 7 seemingly forever (I loved Win 7) and now Win 10 (configured the way I want it) XP looks and feels clunky to me.  XP was great during it's heyday but the world has moved on and I moved with it albeit sometimes slower than others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> MAC OS X El Capitan for my primary with Windows XP Pro run on Parallels as a virtual machine for those Windows programs worth running.
> 
> BTW, Windows runs far betting in the Mac app than it ever did on an actual IBM PC.


VMware Fusion?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 25, 2020)

Phone - Apple
Work - Apple/WIn 7
Home - Wind 10/ LinuxMint


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 25, 2020)

I gave up all forms of Windows(other than the ones I build for my house) in 1997/2000. Debian has been my go to since 1997 and I worked making Win 2000 lite as Linux like as possible by decimating a large part of the registry_old.
Then the MS idiots went to XP which was OK---just OK and I havent run Windows at all since. I bought a laptop recently that crammed W10 down my throat and within 1/2 hour It had LMDE3 .
My main drive is MX18 and an MX19 plus a data partition and SDB has a media and LMDE4-beta---yet no longer beta as I set it up tight for MY recently built machine.It will be incredibly flawless when the final release is done. MX is pretty much flawless now too.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 25, 2020)

These are true Debian pure distros where the MX guys and Clem over at Mint have done serious tweaks to the "tools" section of both nearly eliminating user commands via the termina/console. You can dload Pure Deb 10 and install Cinnamon or XFCE or whatever but the outcome would take a huge efforet by one guy to add the goodies to the menu. They have done it all for us. Gotta go sent the MX boiz another $5. Been a few weeks


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 25, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> All three have their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Windows has the lion's share of users and the vast majority of games are written for Windows but due to Windows massive market share they are the primary target for hackers and malware.  A negative and positive is now Microsoft has tightened control of some aspect of their OS, positive in that it keeps the OS up to day with security patches , negative in that often the mandatory Microsoft updates "break" something........
> ...


On the tablet Android because that's what came on it on my putters NT because  it works and it's all I need. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
 I have one old desktop running Win95 because it has some engineering software I wanted to hang on to just in case I might have to work or something. Yeah I've been retired for awhile now.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 25, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> I have one old desktop running Win95 because it has some engineering software I wanted to hang on to just in case I might have to work or something. Yeah I've been retired for awhile now.



I saw a documentary on Netflix a couple weeks ago, some abandoned buildings thing.
Anyway, they were in an old medical facility that moved somewhere else, and the building has been vacant for over 20 years. They were at first surprised that parts of the building the electricity still worked. They found a box with a computer/monitor/keybored and mouse.  They plugged it in - and it worked! Windows 95. On the desktop were word files from the late 90's....
 Can you imagine, a computer sitting in a damp vacant building for over 20 years still worked.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 25, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > I have one old desktop running Win95 because it has some engineering software I wanted to hang on to just in case I might have to work or something. Yeah I've been retired for awhile now.
> ...


95 probably crashed so many times it caused everyone in the building to commit sidewayz. That's why it was abandoned ! 
If it still ran it was probably a Dell build. Mike was a good guy back then.I don't know today ?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2020)

Win 10 for gaming, Win 7 on my other 2 PCs, this one also has Linux Mint set up on a dual boot.  I don't use Mint much anymore, though.  Probably because most of my website saved stuff is on the Windows boot.    Well, I had to use Windows when I was doing classes for college, and I got used to using it as the primary boot.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2020)

I have to decide soon.

iPhone vs Android. Which is better for you?

How to decide between Android and iPhone


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

Mindful said:


> I have to decide soon.
> 
> iPhone vs Android. Which is better for you?
> 
> How to decide between Android and iPhone


They both suck. Android at least wont take full control of your music and crap like crApple will but it takes daze to search for non-molesting apps that don't pop up games and other horseshit for assholes who think a telephone is a computer/game toy. 
Every time I see some asshole sitting in public playing a game on a phone I want to throw them in front of a fast moving vehicle.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I have to decide soon.
> ...



I don't do gaming and stuff like that. 

I have to get a phone soon, and I love my iPad.

I also need a lot of storage.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

I know a guy with about 500 gig on a Huawei with 2 chips. A musician. Use the Niagra desktop to save battery and not have to look at all those idiotic icons


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2020)

DOS


----------



## Corazon (Mar 21, 2020)

I use Windows10.
Somebody told me Windows10 is one of the best operating systems that's the reason why I'm using it (I'm totally ignorant about information technology and computers )


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

Corazon said:


> I use Windows10.
> Somebody told me Windows10 is one of the best operating systems that's the reason why I'm using it (I'm totally ignorant about information technology and computers )


Unless you're running a bunch of Adobe goodies or certain video editing stuff ? They lied ! Get someone to load you MX19 XFCE or Linux Mint with Cinnamon and be done with it.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2020)

Interesting to read the comments and opinions  about this topic.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > I use Windows10.
> ...


Thanks for your advice Likkmee! 
I'll ask my technician!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 21, 2020)

Still Windows 7 for gaming.  Windows 10 is the Applification of Microsoft, the OS will advertise to you and send your personal information back to MS the way OSX and IOS do (though they send it to Apple/Beijing).


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

The machine will run super fast. Never lock up and will be sufficiently powerful for many years. You can load the Linux right beside your windows if you'd like it that way for some reason. Maybe some old games or something that only run on Windows or a program you like for your camera, although Linux is loaded with camera stuff too. Just not "brand specific" like a disk that might come with a Canon or something but isn't really needed.


----------



## miketx (Mar 21, 2020)

DOS 5.0


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I use Linux quite a bit, have for well over a decade.

The problem is simply software. For backend servers Linux works great, a Posix spam filter and mail relay, stuff like that. But Libre doesn't have the polish of Office, not even close. MySQL is no substitute for Visual Studio. 

It's not that Linux is hard, or any harder than Windows, it's just that it perpetually lags 5 or more years behind the curve on software.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 21, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



The "problems" are mostly hyped. But Windows 10 spies on you and will advertise, even on the OS with no web browser open.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> The machine will run super fast. Never lock up and will be sufficiently powerful for many years. You can load the Linux right beside your windows if you'd like it that way for some reason. Maybe some old games or something that only run on Windows or a program you like for your camera, although Linux is loaded with camera stuff too. Just not "brand specific" like a disk that might come with a Canon or something but isn't really needed.



Old games?  Plenty of games don't run, or don't run well, on Linux.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > The machine will run super fast. Never lock up and will be sufficiently powerful for many years. You can load the Linux right beside your windows if you'd like it that way for some reason. Maybe some old games or something that only run on Windows or a program you like for your camera, although Linux is loaded with camera stuff too. Just not "brand specific" like a disk that might come with a Canon or something but isn't really needed.
> ...


Using windows 7 Home Premium.  Have not changed to 10 because heard I would not be able to load my bought, licensed Microsoft Office Suite and would end up basically leasing what I already own if I changed to 10.  I still haven't gotten over not being butt hurt about not being able to load my complete set of Adobe Photo Suite from my XP days.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2020)

At home I went all iMac when the first one hit the market and have 3 in use today plus an early MacBook Air (11-inch) that sucks for today's purposes except for note-taking/photo storage when traveling.

The one remaining broadcaster for whom I still do pro-bono work is all Windows - the root of most of their problems.  Holding off on updating to Windows 10 because new reports of bugs and especially new bugs in bug-fixes keep erupting.  Also the anti-virus protecting it won't work with Windows 10 and the replacement for it runs over 20X more expensive than the previous generation per machine.  Considering they need new computers soon they're looking at some of the Apple-based automation systems a lot more seriously than in the past; just never moving to Windows 10 at all.

But for grins and giggles....the OS that came on a cassette with the antique VIC-20.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > The machine will run super fast. Never lock up and will be sufficiently powerful for many years. You can load the Linux right beside your windows if you'd like it that way for some reason. Maybe some old games or something that only run on Windows or a program you like for your camera, although Linux is loaded with camera stuff too. Just not "brand specific" like a disk that might come with a Canon or something but isn't really needed.
> ...


That's why the comment of "load right beside windowz. It's called dual boot. You start the machine and the BIOS asks. Windows or Linux ? Click and go


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

Computer owners are generally a lot like auto owners. Dunno nuttin !


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

Win 10 and 7 X64 for games, CentOS or Fedora for Linux ( I had a teacher ), putting together an XP machine once I find the right disk to wipe.

Linux for Parted Magic and Clonezilla.

Would be messing with that XP, but it's beers time now.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



Yeah, I have a dual boot PC with Win7 and Linux Mint.  You specifically said old games that only run on Windows, though, as though newer games all run on Linux.  For gamers, Linux is unfortunately still not a great option.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 21, 2020)

Be a little more patient. I know it's been forever but it's a hell of a lot closer


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't think I've dual-booted since I had to break apart a 4-disk RAID 10 array because of the hard drive shortage.

4 hard drives and a few SSDs got me through that.

Then SSDs came out, and now I just get an SSD.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Be a little more patient. I know it's been forever but it's a hell of a lot closer



Gaming + Linux=  

This one does use my video card, though.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 22, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



Not true. Your Office 2003 or greater license will work perfectly under Windows 10. And Windows 10 has great new features like reading what you type in Word or Excel to tailor advertising ..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 22, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> At home I went all iMac when the first one hit the market and have 3 in use today plus an early MacBook Air (11-inch) that sucks for today's purposes except for note-taking/photo storage when traveling.
> 
> The one remaining broadcaster for whom I still do pro-bono work is all Windows - the root of most of their problems.  Holding off on updating to Windows 10 because new reports of bugs and especially new bugs in bug-fixes keep erupting.  Also the anti-virus protecting it won't work with Windows 10 and the replacement for it runs over 20X more expensive than the previous generation per machine.  Considering they need new computers soon they're looking at some of the Apple-based automation systems a lot more seriously than in the past; just never moving to Windows 10 at all.
> 
> But for grins and giggles....the OS that came on a cassette with the antique VIC-20.



Bunk.

OSX was the first adware OS. Windows 10 is playing catch up to the sleaze that is Apple. All server bases AV works with Windows 10. Any competent package will disable Windows Defender, the built in anti-virus in Windows 10 (which works just fine) which is the underlying issue with AV incompatibility problems.

Mac and iPad are toys for web browsing and flash games. They aren't suitable for anything more than that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 22, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> At home I went all iMac when the first one hit the market and have 3 in use today plus an early MacBook Air (11-inch) that sucks for today's purposes except for note-taking/photo storage when traveling.
> 
> The one remaining broadcaster for whom I still do pro-bono work is all Windows - the root of most of their problems.  Holding off on updating to Windows 10 because new reports of bugs and especially new bugs in bug-fixes keep erupting.  Also the anti-virus protecting it won't work with Windows 10 and the replacement for it runs over 20X more expensive than the previous generation per machine.  Considering they need new computers soon they're looking at some of the Apple-based automation systems a lot more seriously than in the past; just never moving to Windows 10 at all.
> 
> But for grins and giggles....the OS that came on a cassette with the antique VIC-20.


Where are you getting your Win 10 info from?  Windows haters anonymous?  Almost everything you're claiming about Windows 10 was initial release bugs that have long since been worked out.  As for the few that crop up now and then, I have the same rare problems with Linux and Mac updates that have occasional bugs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > At home I went all iMac when the first one hit the market and have 3 in use today plus an early MacBook Air (11-inch) that sucks for today's purposes except for note-taking/photo storage when traveling.
> ...


Baby, it's very far removed from Manson and Zelifcam.

Manson did know how to do stuff. Which I learned the hard way.

These days, not many compare to Manson..Fuuuuuuhhh!

None do.

Dammit! They used to worship him back then, he did know some things.

Nobody in 2020 compares to Manson in zelifcam, baby, fuck no!

I gave him hell and ended up offline.  Yeah, I'm the ornery type.

After that I grew to respect and listen to him.

Not like the culty fucks, but he was no idiot.
It's always good to listen to someone that knows more than you.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> All three have their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Windows has the lion's share of users and the vast majority of games are written for Windows but due to Windows massive market share they are the primary target for hackers and malware.  A negative and positive is now Microsoft has tightened control of some aspect of their OS, positive in that it keeps the OS up to day with security patches , negative in that often the mandatory Microsoft updates "break" something........
> ...


I also use all three

but I am having trouble with Linux Mint because it will not run Arduino IDE properly 

which is frustrating because it is so highly acclaimed yet I cant do practical work on it


----------



## citygator (Apr 9, 2020)

Work: Windows 10 on Lenovo
Mobile: iPhone 11 Pro iOS 13.4.1
Game: Xbox one 10.0......

Next purchase: Xbox SeriesX (Wtf)
Can’t wait for next game system era.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> ...


Try CentOS. It's a different system..you either rpm or yum and all software goes kinda like Windows updates.
(After you add all the necessary repositories)
No tarballs. It gives one more control over the system, though.
CentOS is like ..Super-Enterprise RHEL
Made to last for years.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I will look into that

is it a Linux distro?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yes it is, it's an offshoot of Red Hat Enterprise but from what I read it's more of a server OS, matter of fact it's labeled as "ideal for servers".  It's also labeled as "not so great for daily desktop usage".  I've never used it so I can't attest to either of those statements, just give it a shot and if it works for you then great.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I suspect you've already tried this but just in case you didn't.

Arduino - Linux


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 9, 2020)

All the standards because I don't want to get technical and calibrate programs.  Windows McCafee Express VPN and I dont use Google anymore for email and only for web searches but mostly use bing now which is better except on mapping.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I was happy with Mint till I was unable to use the first application that I tried

which is Arduino IDE

on widows and mac it just downloads and works

 But not so on Linux


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I have

no doubt there is a fix to this problem and I will keep searching

So far I can say the Mint is a crisper more efficient OS than Windows 10

It runs on an older computer that is not powerful enough for windows 10


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Them tarball OSes..eh,meh..you have more control and can do more things with others.





__





						The CentOS Project
					






					www.centos.org
				




You'll need to research how to add the repos you need n stuff

"Centos add repo" in favorite search engine.

I think there's a GUI for repo software as well, makes it much easier.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> All three have their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Windows has the lion's share of users and the vast majority of games are written for Windows but due to Windows massive market share they are the primary target for hackers and malware.  A negative and positive is now Microsoft has tightened control of some aspect of their OS, positive in that it keeps the OS up to day with security patches , negative in that often the mandatory Microsoft updates "break" something........
> ...



So... I have a gaming system which is Win 10.  I have a work computer, that is OS X.   And I have a Manjaro Linux on a computer that streams to a projector.

I used ot run Mint Linux, but I've found that Manjaro is in fact better.  Once I switched to that, all my complaints about Mint were addressed with Manjaro.

For my work computer, Mac OS X on a Mac Mini.   Never have any problems, never any crashes, never lost data or destroyed hours of work.
In relation to Apple being a premium cost.... it depends largely on what you are comparing it to.

If you compare Apple to any other name brand manufacturer, and try and directly compare specs, you'll find that the prices are actually not that far off.

The real price difference comes from off-brands.  Since Apple has no off-brands, you can pick up a cheap off-brand that is much cheaper.

Same with smart phones.  When you compare top of the line Samsung smart phones, with top of the line Apple phones, the price isn't that much different.

But of course you can find Android smart phones form off-brands for a much lower price.

Regardless, I prefer Apple's iOS over android by a wide margin.  And I prefer Mac OS over Windows for nearly anything that isn't game related.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 9, 2020)

Windows 3.1 baby


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


For the time being I will give up on Linux and use my imac to program Arduino’s

but thanks anyway

hopefully I can return to the Linux with another OS like Centos in the future


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Ok, here's something to help if you try:









						Setup Arduino on CentOS 7
					

Setup Arduino on CentOS 7 Here I will Show you how you can start your Arduino on Linux CentOS 7. First you need following: 1. Arduino device 2. USB Cable for Arduino 3. Arduino IDE – Free dow…




					rajivpandit.wordpress.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I use Windows 10 for gaming, Linux Mint for my primary (daily) and Apple iOS on my cell phone.
> ...


I'm thinking on switching to Apple.....


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Load Mint Debian 4 or MX19 and use the 1.8 package from Arduino, NOT from synaptic. If it stutters, go to Liquorix and run their kernel


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If you're a gamer then stick with Windows, if not then pay the money and go with Apple if that's what you want.   You'll find Mac has a bit of a learning curve if you're a Windows user and it can take a while to get used to it.  That said Macs, like their iPhone cousins are pretty intuitive for the way they're set up.  
There is another option if you know how to burn an ISO image on a DVD or flash drive (it's actually fairly easy).  Download the latest long term support version of Linux Mint, Ubuntu or Manjaro, burn it to the DVD or Flash (thumb drive) put the DVD or Flash in your computer, boot it up, watching the screen that tells you how to get into the boot menu, change the boot menu to the device you just plugged in (easy) and it will boot to that device.  Once it's loaded you can look around to your heart's desire without having to install the operating system unless you want to.
The reason I mention this is you can use your existing machine (unless it's really, really old then there's other Linux distributions that work for that) and primarily because Linux is free.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


When it comes to games I stick to XBOX 360 and XBOX ONE. I'd have to relearn the controls if I tried using my PC.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 9, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That's great, I'd have to relearn if I went to XBOX, I'm a PC gamer. 
Despite what some people claim there's nothing wrong with Apple or Linux if you choose one or the other as long as you're aware of their differences and limitations.  All operating systems are different and they all have their limitations.  As I stated in the OP Apple keeps a tight control over their systems so you're stuck with Apple apps or limited non Apple apps that Apple allows.  Linux is not for gamers (yet but they're getting there) and the most popular distributions are extremely user friendly so you don't have to be a techie to use Linux unless you want to be.   The vast majority of apps (packages in Linux) are built into software managers that are built into the operating system, all you have to do is select what you want, click install, type in your password and it automatically installs the package.  The most popular distributions will install the most used packages automatically during the initial install.  The on potential drawback is having to install some proprietary drivers and learning where to find them.
Again with both Apple and Linux there's a bit of a learning curve if you're migrating from Windows.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Linux Mint It probably the most Windows like in appearance (in my humble opinion) and is a solid OS that typically requires very little to no tweaking to get things to work and has a massive support community to help out. That's also a bit of a drawback because of the number of people offering different solutions to the same problem and can be confusing to a new Linux user. The other drawback is a steep learning curve with some aspects of Linux like installing programs (packages) that are not in the Software Manager. It's a different file system, there is no .exe to set up new applications.


My opinion is that I like the Linux interface and it loads faster

And since I dont like Win 10 Linux Mint looked like a good alternative

But if fell short for me due to less software availability

So decided to switch to Win Xp but discovered that the hard drive was now in the wrong format for windows and I am stuck with Linux on that drive


----------



## miketx (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Linux Mint It probably the most Windows like in appearance (in my humble opinion) and is a solid OS that typically requires very little to no tweaking to get things to work and has a massive support community to help out. That's also a bit of a drawback because of the number of people offering different solutions to the same problem and can be confusing to a new Linux user. The other drawback is a steep learning curve with some aspects of Linux like installing programs (packages) that are not in the Software Manager. It's a different file system, there is no .exe to set up new applications.
> ...


Reformat that drive.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

miketx said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I tried 

but linux does not have a command to format the drive to windows standards


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Linux Mint It probably the most Windows like in appearance (in my humble opinion) and is a solid OS that typically requires very little to no tweaking to get things to work and has a massive support community to help out. That's also a bit of a drawback because of the number of people offering different solutions to the same problem and can be confusing to a new Linux user. The other drawback is a steep learning curve with some aspects of Linux like installing programs (packages) that are not in the Software Manager. It's a different file system, there is no .exe to set up new applications.
> ...


You'd probably have to do more than reformat your drive to run XP, if the computer is less than 8 years old XP might not run half of your computer hardware.  Then getting some software to run on XP, good luck with that also.  As for Mint, "less software availability?"  Since when?  What software are you needing or are you simply referring to lack of Linux compatible games? 
At least I would only go back to Win 7 if I were you OR reinstall Win 10 and I show you how to easily make it look and feel like Windows 7, even give you an XP style Start Menu.


----------



## White 6 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Try these links
*How to Format a Linux Hard Disk to Windows*









						How to Format a Linux Hard Disk to Windows: 12 Steps
					

Windows operating system and Linux execute best on their specific file systems. It is a known fact that Linux executes better on hard disks that are formatted using the ext3 file format system, whereas Windows executes well in a disk that...




					www.wikihow.com
				




*How to Remove Linux and Install Windows on Your Computer*



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/247804/how-to-remove-linux-and-install-windows-on-your-computer


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Have you tried Gparted?  It's in the Repository, it may already be installed on your system.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Thanks for the info

I have bookmarked both of your links

I have  win XP and win 10  on other computers so there is no hurry to try them, but I’m sure I will in the future


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Its been a couple of months and I may have tried it but have sinse forgotten

In any case I stuck the Linux computer in a corner and used the desk space for a Commodore 64

but sooner or later I will try again

I use thumb drives to save OS images and thought I could easily change Linux if I wanted 

but it was not so easy this time


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You need Windows Media Tool on a thumb drive but that will only give you Win 10 (based on my experience).  You have to download and install the Media Tool via a Windows computer, use Rufus or whomever you choose to put it on the thumb drive.  Toss that thumb drive in your Linux machine, go to bios so it boots off of the stick.  Pretty sure you know how to do that but just in case I added it........


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I dont have a problem changing from one windows os to another

and back again

there are a couple of applications that I need win 10 for but otherwise I dont use it at all

I like win xp and mac os for other jobs

M y hope was that linux could replace all of them but it didnt turn out that way


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Depending on what you use (software) Linux is a great replacement.  It's not really a gaming OS and it's limited when it comes to other very specific OS applications.  Booting from the Media Creation Tool will format your hard drive even though it's ext4.  The problem you might run into is Windows authentication, most likely want you to purchase Win 10 after it installs.  If you have an XP ISO you can boot from that and it also should format your drive before installing as long as you boot from the specific media it's on.  I've done it myself though not XP, to me XP looks and feels old and clunky and it won't run a lot of modern software, games or hardware.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Just out of curiosity what version Linux Mint do you have and what specific software were you needing that doesn't work on Linux?  Also how old is the computer the Linux is on?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


19.2 I think

the linux machine is a celeron with 3 mb ram

as you can imagine win 10 was slow but I have a newer quad core machine with 16mb for win 10

and an older imac that I use because my hand held devices are apple too

the mac is old and no longer gets updates 

but I hate planned obsolescence and a long as it serves my needs I’m going to kveep using it

linux and windows xp run just fine on 3mb


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Okay.
Oh and Planned Obsolescence in the computer world is a myth.  Consumer demand, technical improvements and computer security drive the market.  You have to realize personal computers are relatively very new products and we've been making huge technical leaps just in the last 10 years alone, cell phones and tablets are newer still.  When I was a kid computers resided in warehouses and had less computing power than a digital watch, now expand exponentially on that concept through to today, that alone disproves the idea of planned obsolescence.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I cant see much real improvement for mac during the past ten years 

they still do pretty cuch the same thing but in slightly different ways

I guess in many ways I’m a curmudgeon who is not wowed by the lastest specs or new features of win 10

and Zi probably wont be impressed by windows 11 either


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


According to Microsoft Win 10 is the last of their operating systems, it will simply be continuously updated and upgraded.  It was Vista that drove me to Linux, Win 7 brought me back to Microsoft, Win 8 I hated with a passion as well as Win 10 initially.  But now my Win 10 is primarily for gaming machine that I have configured to look and feel like Win 7, I even have the old Win 7 games on it.  My Linux machine is my daily workhorse and I'm in the process of building (or attempting to build) a Hackentosh out of my old DDR3 gamer.  The wife uses Windows 10 on her laptop and I have a Lenovo Yoga 2 in the kitchen with Win 10 on it. 
StartisBack will cost you $4 to get your old Start Menu back, Winearo Tweaker will give you a huge amount of control over Win 10 (it's free) and Windows 7 Games for Win 8 & 10 (also Winaero) is free.  
I log into my Win 10 with a Local Account so I never have to log into Microsoft unless I choose too.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 27, 2020)

I suppose if I had remained a Windows user all these years Win10 would not seem so alien to me today

But I think they often make superficial changes just to give the whiz kids they hire something to do

Instead of fixing mistakes they made in the previous version they released


----------



## fncceo (May 27, 2020)

Raspian Buster ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 Secure erase that drive.

I just borked the other drive I use for here. Gonna have to either secure-erase and Clone this one or start fresh..yikes.
I swear I have an updated one someplace that I hate the desktop on but it works.
Keyword: Someplace


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

I use Windows 10 because it was on the computer when I bought it


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> I use Windows 10 because it was on the computer when I bought it


I haven't had something like that since Windows 3.1 and I put '95 on it.


----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> I use Windows 10 because it was on the computer when I bought it


Great excuse. You probably eat rotten eggs because "thats what they delivered"


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I use Windows 10 because it was on the computer when I bought it
> ...


I don't eat eggs.

But I have no reason to install a new OS

I don't use the computer for much more than paying bills, wasting time here and music


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Sounds like Linux would be good for that. If you're not trying to run Crysis, Linux would do better.

Probably Lubuntu or something.

Only reason I sometimes have problems is cuz I like to dabble in that bleeding edge stuff occasionally.
Stuff the vendors never have and never will make drivers for that OS.


----------



## Dajjal (May 28, 2020)

I have always used Microsoft operating systems. Originally I used Dos. I seem to recall using dos 5 and 6 and before that it was probably dos three. Then I got windows 3.1 and windows 95 and I still have a computer that runs windows 98. I have a lot of software that runs on win 98 and not on later windows versions. I also still have a computer running windows 7. But my main computer runs windows 10


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 1, 2021)

My main user is Sparky Linux Openbox Noir
Other partitions and drives include:
antiX
MX
LMDE
Mabox
Sid LXQt


----------



## White 6 (Aug 1, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> My main user is Sparky Linux Openbox Noir
> Other partitions and drives include:
> antiX
> MX
> ...


Wow dude!  What the heck is it, you do?  I think of Linux as a pain in the ass where you have to basically set up everything your self (and I just don't want to if I don't have to), though I am sure it is easier than when it started, but had and probably still has the advantage of being more secure, as everybody took and still takes shots in, around and through Microsoft.  With the blend of systems you are using or trying to use, I would think you chose because each is supposed to have an advantage in something you do for a living.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Wow dude!  What the heck is it, you do?  I think of Linux as a pain in the ass where you have to basically set up everything your self (and I just don't want to if I don't have to), though I am sure it is easier than when it started, but had and probably still has the advantage of being more secure, as everybody took and still takes shots in, around and through Microsoft.  With the blend of systems you are using or trying to use, I would think you chose because each is supposed to have an advantage in something you do for a living.



For some reason this made me think of a joke I saw just recently:


----------



## fncceo (Aug 1, 2021)

Gaming PC -- Windows -- no choice, they don't make many games for Linux
Desktop -- Ubuntu -- much easier to customize
Laptops -- Windows -- pre-installed
Smart phone -- Android -- pre-installed
Raspberry Pi's -- Debian -- best OS for the PI (using other OS images for task specific applications)


----------

